# Another one Bites the Dust



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Another announcement , to be made tonight!!! Guess who??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh come on... Are you going to give hints as well??? Maybe just a little hint?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok one secret at a time ladies....I can not take two at once.....:frusty: I will be checking the forum like crazy now.....I think I need help a little too addicted here...:brick: Maybe one hint please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie oh Laurie,
you truly are of NO help, don't you know I *really* need to study and not check the forum every 15 min??? I can't focus like this, so please PM me who the lucky one is, I SWEAR I won't tell anyone. I'm a Scorpio and we can keep secrets, everyone knows that!!! So PLEEEAAASEEE...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hint # 1 - it is someone on the forum! - but very new to the forum.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, cool!

Does this person not have a Hav yet?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, YOU really seem to enjoy these games, huh?!? I would too, if I didn't have to study. They help boosting up my post numbers, hehe.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam - I will say that the answer will not be revealed until tonight so you can study and check out all the guesses and hints tonight - GO STUDY!!!!!! Or you wont be able to spend a lot of time with your new baby!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maryam, when I know the other person is having fun and is excited, I do get excited for them. I love sharing in the anticipation of the new arrival.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, that's a bet, I'm gone :yo:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay Laurie:spy:....I want to know.:boink:...what are you offering these new hav people....that they tell you first....:director:Come on spill the beans...are you offering grooming services....kibble...playdates..dog sitting...


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Paige said:


> Okay Laurie:spy:....I want to know.:boink:...what are you offering these new hav people....that they tell you first....:director:Come on spill the beans...are you offering grooming services....kibble...playdates..dog sitting...


Yeah, we want to know!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

too frustrating. I don't want to play! just tell us.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I simply offer advise, and inject a little mHS in along with it!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So this is how its gonna be now eh?? After all we have been through together?? lol

So why the sudden switch in announcing new havs?? In the 'old' days we got ample notice of the event! Now we are left to our devices and imaginations?? ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> So this is how its gonna be now eh?? After all we have been through together?? lol
> 
> So why the sudden switch in announcing new havs?? In the 'old' days we got ample notice of the event! Now we are left to our devices and imaginations?? ughhhhhhhhhh


Ryan~ There are still _a few_ out there who respect the "old ways". *sigh* What is this place coming to that there's so much enjoyment in torturing others??? LOL!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh swell, here we go again. Sitting here biting nails, waiting for new puppy pictures. Will we get a photo with the reveal???


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Shame on you secretive people...Didn't your mother's ever teach you that telling secrets in front of people..or in this case...online....is not nice..:laugh::fish:


Now mind you Mothers and spill the beans...:director:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, I do believe a picture will be revealed!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it is the new forum member who only wanted a girl and was going to go "look".Sorry,I drew a blank on the name---but the website had the cutest male puppies named things you want to eat........


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Well I guess we all will have to wait till tonight not fair we want to know NOW!!!!!! But I will wait since I have no other choice but to wait LOL do we get atleast a time that it will be posted LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Are you talking about Jan? I think she is not going to look til this weekend? But I could be wrong on that one.

!


> Ryan~ There are still _a few_ out there who respect the "old ways". *sigh* What is this place coming to that there's so much enjoyment in torturing others??? LOL


LOL! Amen! Since when is cruelty fun? ound:

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

HAHA!Got it!

I bet it is JanB getting a puppy from Payasa........Am I right?Do I get a puppy for answering the riddle correctly Laurie?A puppy too?YEEHAW.......:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought it was Nov.10th?Maybe she came back early----hav fever ya know?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I forgot to tell you about rule # 3,745, At not time are secrets to be kept from Melissa.  
So go ahead and spill it. :ear:

ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound:ound: You guys are soo funny, but it is not my secret to tell!! Dont have a time, but an sure it will be tonight!! An NO it is no Jan! - that was hint #2


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh,I bet it is the person who went to your playdate Laurie to "see" if they'd like to get a hav..........right?:ear:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you say it's someone who already has a Hav or not? It might be mikeyness who wanted the St. Bernard but got hit with MHS instead. 

And all these secrets are INSANE. How do you all get in on these things and I don't? *pout*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Julie, I wish it was Patty who was getting one, but alas her car broke down and had to get another so she was going to have to wait on the Hav. She and her hubby will make PERFECT Hav parents when they finally get one!!
No - hint#3 = it is a lurker


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm not sure about hint #3 - it is a lurker or _no_ to "it is a lurker"?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

he/she is a lurker


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yea, I want to know why Laurie and Kimberly are in on all the secrets??? They must be part of the Hav underground. 

Hmm, I suppose I knew about Poornima's secret because she took Lizzie home from a play date at my house. That doesn't count though because I didn't tease anyone with it. Come to think of it, neither did she. This form of torture is all new.

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A _registered_ lurker?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

well I don't know any "lurkers"-----that's why they "lurk"--------that not a fair hint.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was just sorting through the newest members listing, but I have no idea. LOL! I'm guessing it is Lola!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry guys, but it isnt my secret to tell - but I do love all the ideas:tape:
hmmmm Is it a registered Lurker????? H mmmmm


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My head hurts from this secret.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I was just sorting through the newest members listing, but I have no idea. LOL! I'm guessing it is Lola!


Kimberly it looks like the shoe is on the other foot:frusty: :biggrin1:
WOW is this going to be a busy weekend!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am not getting any work done today guys!! I am trying to see if I can give any more hints......


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

it is true Scorpios are good at keeping secrets !!
Whoever it is Congratulations and have a ball!!.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Another one bites the dust!!!
I can't wait for the reveal.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Does this person already own a Hav?

I tried to stay out of this...but curiosity has gotten the better of me :ear:

Wanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

SF airport too?????


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have any idea who this could be....


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I just keep hearing this Queen song, everytime I see this thread.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I know that song------guess it's "my era!"ound:

Or Nazareth:laugh:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> I don't have any idea who this could be....


I'm w/you, Julie. Laurie, we need more hints :boink:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie said:


> I know that song------guess it's "my era!"ound:
> 
> Or Nazareth:laugh:


I remember them...Now your messing with a...a son of a *****.....I need to go on one of those game shows, for music...I have so many songs in my head.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oooh, oooh, oooh. Is it someone from the New York tri state area???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I used that song, as it it is from my favorite band Queen, and I felt that it fit that another person is getting a Hav!! Hint - no not SF - and its a baby so wont come home for a while, but will be introduced soon.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Come on Laurie:boink:More hints!:boink:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

you guys are just never satisfied - soon soon!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I say we all boycott these "secrets" from now on! LOL....

K.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

patience - you guys are so funny!! It is a wonder that any of us have any lives besides here. I can say that I have found a puppy that I am in love with but hubby is still saying NO - so it doesnt look good for me - but my new friend......... it will be soon.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I was just sorting through the newest members listing, but I have no idea. LOL! I'm guessing it is Lola!


It is not me. Lola and Maggie are enough for me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You dont want a third Lola?? It is great!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Laurie, you a such a tease. I love it. Next time I have a secret, I'll tell you first! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

It's me!!!!

Just kidding!!!!!!!ound:ound:ound:

I can't wait to see who it is......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ITS COMING - WATCH FOR IT!!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Laurief said:


> You dont want a third Lola?? It is great!!


I just got finished with the housetraining to take on a third right now. But can't wait to see who it is. Is it an east coast person?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> HAHA!Got it!
> 
> I bet it is JanB getting a puppy from Payasa........Am I right?Do I get a puppy for answering the riddle correctly Laurie?A puppy too?YEEHAW.......:biggrin1:


Julie you are right on half of this, Jan is suppose to go Sat to look at puppies, I cant wait to see if she ends up with one.

There was someone else that only posted a few times in NJ gosh I wish I could remember whom it was.

What state do they live in Laurie?? or did I miss this already being posted.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, NJ - yes it is an East Coaster!! - thats your last hint until you see a post by the Lurker


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am glued to this thread!! This is just too cruel... lol. :ear: I am eager to find out who it is!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. my guess is Maria v. if I am right you have to talk Jan into giving me MyKee..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ok its a deal!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

NO, Leeann....I was thinking that Jan should give me Mykee..He would fit in lovely with my pack....I promise to take really good care of him....

I know he needs a home...and well....I just want Mykee to know that I am here for him...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Now Paige you already have 4 fur kids, you need to let the rest of us catch up before you add any more.. And go check out his page, Monte is already a part of his family..


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I saw Monte on there...he's too cute....

Now you already have a black and tan..so you might get them confused...Heck...it might confuse Mykee..now you don't want a confused puppy do you..

On the other hand....I don't have one that color...so there would be no confusion...:croc:


I love the smiley..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey-----what about me you two?I want Mykee too!Quincy could use a smaller playmate!:becky:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

aw come on now, I wan't Mykee too!! Hmmmm and Jan is coming to CA in a few weeks right?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that since I am bringing so many new puppies to the forum, I should get Mykee!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're bringing puppies to the forum and I'm matching older Havs to fabulous owners that have been waiting. We're a good recruiting team, Laurie!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> You're bringing puppies to the forum and I'm matching older Havs to fabulous owners that have been waiting. We're a good recruiting team, Laurie!


You guys may be a good team but

MyKee is still MINE...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If I thought I could handle 3 right now - I would have put an application in for MyKee long ago. I can't believe he hasn't found a 4ever home yet.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We could do a time share on him! That way he gets to see the country 

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, good grief, this is all too much. The suspense is killing me. Laurie, I love your new avatar, and also Beamer's new sig. . . .


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, it's a good thing your yard is so huge. Hopefully there will be at least 3 more pups from LI at the spring playdate. We'll rent a bus. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rent a tractor trailer if you have to, butyou guys better all come!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Spring Playdate? How about around the last week in June Laurie? Riley & Monte really want to join in on the fun.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, thats right, you are travelling in our area. My problem is that son graduates from HS on the 19th, must have his party 21st, and the leave for 3 weeks on the 28th. Unless I make it a weekday, that week. What dates are you in the area??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie, I will be in Indy around the 20th for the weekend, I have not decided what day to start heading back but I am thinking Wed. or Thurs. the 25 or 26 that would put me in your area Thurs. or Friday. I will be maping my trip and finalize everything probably in Jan or Feb once the holidays are over and things settle down.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, when you have a more firm idea, let me know, I will see what I can do for June. I leave Sat am the 28th for 3 weeks, so if I can get all my packing done, maybe we could do a small playdate on the Friday. 
I probably will also have one earlier in the spring, maybe April or May 
But it would so exciting to have you come!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Laurie....Did I miss something? Did you reveal who is getting a new furbaby??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Janet - yes it is under the Lurker thread!! Another baby close to us!!

Kisses to Bacci & Frank!


----------

